# To Peel or Not to Peel the Apple for 1 Year Old



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

Just wondering if you all peel apples/apple slices that you give your 1 year old (DS is 16 mos)? TIA 4 feedback.


----------



## sophiesgrandma (Jun 22, 2006)

peel.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

my son is 23 months, almost 2 actually and he has a hard tiem with peel ..... he will eat 2 or 3 full slices peeled, but only less than one with peel ... and he mangles them trying not to eat the peel .... or he gets fustrated.

so at 23 month i still peel them

AImee


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I've never peeled apples. When she couldn't hanle them, she'd just leave the skin on the plate. Now at almost 3, i don't even slice them unless I'm giving some to her 8 month old brother.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I don't peel.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

I don't peel either, she get's the whole apple.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

We don't peel (never have, though). He usually spits out the peel, and sometimes we find some in the washer after doing diapers, but the babe doesn't mind.


----------



## spring978 (Aug 6, 2007)

Unless they Organic Apples should always be peeled due to the high concetration of pesticieds that are found in the peel


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

We peel b/c dd only likes to eat apples whole and can't handle the peel--if we leave it on, she takes bites and then just spits them out.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I usually peel them and either give her the whole peeled apple or wedges. If I want her to eat more of it, I'll give her wedges.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

We peel them for the twins still at 23 months old.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
I don't peel either, she get's the whole apple.









I peeled for my older kids, but DS picked up a whole apple one day and just started eating it. He wont eat them sliced they have to be whole. He just spits out the peel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spring978* 
Unless they Organic Apples should always be peeled due to the high concetration of pesticieds that are found in the peel

Apples are on the list of top 10 things to ALWAYS buy organic. The kids always get organic ones.


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

We sometimes peel the apple. It depends on the color.








DD is kinda color picky right now. Red is ok, green or yellow needs to be peeled.
She is funny when it comes to her eating.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I have never peeled. Who knows if its true but ive always been told that most of the 'goodness' is in the peel! - So thats why I never peel! lol
Its never been an issue. If the skin has been too rought my ds has managed to eat the fruit inside and spit the skin out before! lol


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

I usually peel them. Ds (19 months) usually spits out his mouthful of apple if there's peel on there. So, he will hardly eat any.

If I peel them, he will eat several slices. Since he isn't interested in food / eating much, I choose to peel!


----------



## Mamato2and2 (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't peel, never have.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixilixi* 
I usually peel them. Ds (19 months) usually spits out his mouthful of apple if there's peel on there. So, he will hardly eat any.

If I peel them, he will eat several slices. Since he isn't interested in food / eating much, I choose to peel!









:

My ds is the same way.


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

i'd peel for that age


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

i think...i don't really remember when dd started eating them, but i don't remember ever peeling them, either...she was a late solids eater.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, probably peeling is best, depending on the teeth your child has. Ds just got his molars in (19 months), and I now let him eat apples with skin. But, he usually just spits the skin out on the floor and the dogs eat em'.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I peel, and cut the pieces very thin (like the size and length of her pinky finger) but she shoves gobs of food in at once and has a tendency to choke.

But regardless, I would peel still for that age, just because I know how uncomfortable it can be to get a piece of apple peel stuck in your throat.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't peel them, never have. I sometimes slice them, sometimes not. My toddler is 22 mos.
One time when he was about 7 mos. old, he climbed up on the table, got a pear from the fruit bowl and ate the whole thing-- core and all! After that how could I worry?


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

I still peel when I really want him to eat the apple and DS is 26 months. He spits out the skin and gives up otherwise.


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

most of the vitamins are in the peel. i dont peel for my 18 month old, never have. sometimes he just spits out the skin if he doesnt want it, no big deal.


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

I try not peeling for the first slice or two, but peel the rest. I do that because I want DS (16 months) to eat the peel, but he just gets frustrated with all of it if there is peel on. I figure this way I try and see if he'll tolerate the peel, but give in when he doesn't. Also, he likes to eat apples whole with me, usually I eat the peel and let him bite at the flesh.


----------



## butterflykisses4 (Oct 16, 2007)

We peel here too. All my kids look like I am nutrs if I don't. my sons ho are 5&6 just started eating them with peels on and whole.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't peel anymore. I used to when DD was under a year old. She's 27 months old now and she has been eating the apple slices with the peel for at least 6 months. She doesn't have a problem with it. We give her only organic apples. Fuji is her favorite type of apple. It's very crispy and sweet.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't peel and never have. I do cut in thin slices.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spring978* 
Unless they Organic Apples should always be peeled due to the high concetration of pesticieds that are found in the peel

Very good point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
ive always been told that most of the 'goodness' is in the peel! - So thats why I never peel!

That is what I was thinking too.


----------



## L'lee (Dec 6, 2005)

We peel most of the time. I got a corer and I usually cut out the core and give DS the apple "donut" whole. He seems to prefer it that way.

We get organic apples whenever possible, and I'll often eat the peel as I cut it off, so he gets the peel eventually anyways!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DD who is 2 likes me to take a bite from a whole apple first, then she goes from there. She has trouble getting it started. I want her to eat the peel. She doesn't really eat much of the apple though, maybe 3 bites?


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I just slice it four times (like all sides) for dd2 (13 months). dd1 (3.5) just eats the whole apple.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

I stopped peeling and slicing them when DD was about 13 months. Now I just get it started for her (take a bite) and she takes the whole thing. I wash my apples first so am not overly worried about pesticides or anything.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

We have to peel. DD (14 mos) gags on the skin and throws up.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
I don't peel either, she get's the whole apple.

















:
always organic...


----------



## Ms.QsMama (Nov 2, 2006)

We don't peel. I buy apples like Honey Crisp (always organic!) that have a thin peel and then slice them thin as well. We've never had issues. The peel holds most of the vitamins and fiber, so I definitely want her to get the best part of the apple.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

We don't peel. Like others have said, DD spits out most of the peel herself, but I feel good about the nutrients in the peel that does go down. (We do buy organic apples.)


----------



## puddingpop (Feb 1, 2004)

DS (27 months) has been eating apple slices with the peel for about a year -- and he'll eat the whole apple himself. (He's always been a big eater.) Occasionally he'll spit out some of the peel if it's a red apple, but golden delicious apple skin is always eaten. Weird, eh?


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

I vote NOT to peel it. If a child* is unable to eat the whole food the way it comes naturally, then it makes me think they shouldn't be eating it at all. I am not a fan of really altering food to make it tolerable to babies and young children. I think it's pretty dangerous actually.

(*Clearly I'm talking about the average healthy child here, not a child who needs to eat purees for medical reasons, etc.)


----------



## artemis80 (Sep 8, 2006)

I peel and slice thinly.


----------



## blumom2boyz (Jun 13, 2006)

I still peel, even though he is almost 2, just b/c it is easier for him. I started giving him whole apples around a year (he would only choke on apples if they were cut into slices).


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

i peel, i tried not to but he choked on a piece of peel the other day. i DO NOT cut crusts off, eat around them!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DandeCobb* 
i peel, i tried not to but he choked on a piece of peel the other day. i DO NOT cut crusts off, eat around them!

My ds LOVES the crust and the apple peel







He is his own little man.


----------



## Linzie2 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a peeler/slicer hand crank thing. DD loves watching her apple spin around, and will eat almost the whole thing.

She will eat a whole apple tho, like when we're picking them at home.

And she _loves_ crust!


----------



## harpertrance (Nov 11, 2006)

peel, or else he wont eat it haha


----------



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow. I never even thought to peel for DD (13 months.) I have to slice them for me (dental issues) so I just give her slices and she goes to town.

But then again, I was the one who never even considered peeling grapes for her until my MIL told me I *had* to.

And she's got 12 teeth, including 4 molars, so no choking happening here.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I used to give her the whole apple with the peel but she gags on the peel. I thought she'd get used to it but she didn't. Now I eat off the peel myself and give the rest to her. She likes it better that way.

As for the "giving the child what comes naturally" point... my daughter CAN eat apples off the tree, by herself, and has been able to since she could crawl. She has even picked her own apples off the tree. Knowing, however, that she doesn't like gagging, I make use of nature's best invention: Mommy's intuition. And I peel it. It's almost like we're friends and I'm helping her.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I peel. She's a gagger and a puker. I clean up enough unavoidable puke, I'm not going to go looking for trouble.


----------

